# SM Battles... in hardback?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Flesh of Critacia is available to preorder today. And in hardback only! If it sells well, which i can forsee it will (as its well priced, and flesh tearers are awesome). Do you think BL will consider making the SM battle series in hardback? Should they or shouldn't they?

With the raging success the hardback heresy is having, do you think it'll rub off on something else under the BL banner?


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I think not cause Flesh of Cretacia have only 123 pages et to justify the price, they made it "hardcover".

I'm also worried about this new politic : make hardback here and there, but I realy think they'll do this only for the Horus Heresy saga, at least, I hope...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

It's part of the same limited edition range that saw _Dark Vengeance_ released in hardback format. At some point they'll probably be reproduced in anthologies (I can make a strong guess that _Dark Vengeance_ will be coming out in the upcoming Dark Angels anthology). 

I think I remember somewhere that we'll be getting a hardback novella like this each month, although I'm probably wrong as I can't remember where i heard that from. It doesn't look like the SMB series will be upgraded into hardback anytime soon as its' not as well-written (despite a few recent gems) as the _Horus Heresy_ series overall and is already launched in trade paperbacks. (Mind you, they are releasing the Horus Heresy series in Collector's Edition Hardback and Trade Paperback).

If they do make the SMB series hardback, I think that it won't be like the Horus Heresy ones - more in the same format as _The Emperor's Gift_ as opposed to _Blood of Aenarion_.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

123 pages?!? Missed that when I looked at it.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> 123 pages?!? Missed that when I looked at it.


Search the product with ISBN number.
On the Lexicanum, they see it too 
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Flesh_of_Cretacia_(Novella)#.UJ1nAIZ69ec


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Only 123 pages?! I had expected more than just a thin story with so much advertising normally only reserved for horus heresy books. Aka the trailer.

But the ebook version is available too, which is the one I ordered.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> But the ebook version is available too, which is the one I ordered.


Wise decision, we are two


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Apart from a couple of titles the SM Battles series as been a major disappointment IMO. Some of them, like _Hunt for Voldorius, Rynn's World_ or _The Purging of Kadillus_ are actually contenders for the worst BL novel ever. I really can't see how hard backs will do well, especially a novella, when all you have to do is wait a while for it to come out in an anthology.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Rynn's world... *shudder. I was rooting FOR the Orks by the end.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

What ? Are you guys serious ? Rynn's World is one of the better Battles novels around. Rynn's, Fall Of Damnos, Legion of The Damned, Wrath Of Iron, Battle Of The Fang, and most of all, Siege Of Castellax. These are all quality works right there. And they're definitely better than Helsreach IMHO ( it isn't a bad book at all, but not as good as ADB's Night Lords or HH stories).


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

No no, Rynn's World was awesome but Fall od Damnos was awful. Don't compare them.
In the first you've action, badass SM and in the other book, too many characters, and the action is very too smooth.
Fall of Damns was a realy bad for me it was just an ad for the Necron Codex, written too fast.

But I don't want to see hardback for this saga, no need once again.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lord Mephiston said:


> What ? Are you guys serious ? Rynn's World is one of the better Battles novels around. Rynn's, Fall Of Damnos, Legion of The Damned, Wrath Of Iron, Battle Of The Fang, and most of all, Siege Of Castellax. These are all quality works right there. And they're definitely better than Helsreach IMHO ( it isn't a bad book at all, but not as good as ADB's Night Lords or HH stories).





Alhom said:


> No no, Rynn's World was awesome but Fall od Damnos was awful. Don't compare them.
> In the first you've action, badass SM and in the other book, too many characters, and the action is very too smooth.
> Fall of Damns was a realy bad for me it was just an ad for the Necron Codex, written too fast.
> 
> But I don't want to see hardback for this saga, no need once again.



Rynn's World was awful, I'm sorry - it just was, and I normally like reading most Black Library books. Sure, there was a couple of enjoyable moments but most of it was disappointing. Overload on characters, lack of character development, and was boring - aside from a few key battle scenes. It was predictable, and the characters were un-connectable and two-dimensional. _Fall of Damnos_ on the other hand was better and a very enjoyable read. 

_Rynn's World_ - Awful
_Helsreach_ - Brilliant
_Hunt for Voldorious_ - Meh
_Fall of Damnos_ - Good
_Battle of the Fang_ - Brilliant
_The Purging of Kadillius_ - Awful
_The Gildar Rift_ - Good
_Legion of the Damned_ - Brilliant
_Architect of Fate_ - Mixed
_Wrath of Iron_ - Meh

And yeah, there is no need for Space Marine Battles hardbacks, that is one point I think we can all agree on.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> And yeah, there is no need for Space Marine Battles hardbacks, that is one point I think we can all agree on.


Ah ah, yes, at least we are all agree with that ^^


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Rynn's World - Good
Helsreach - Meh
Hunt for Voldorious - Good
Fall of Damnos - Awful,Awful,Awful
The Purging of Kadillius - Good
The Gildar Rift - Awful
Legion of the Damned - Brilliant
Accursed Eternity - Good
Sanctus - Meh
Endeavour of Will - Brilliant
Fateweaver - Good
Kraken - Good
Wrath of Iron - Good


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Rynn's World - Awful
Helsreach - Good
Hunt for Voldorious - Awful
Fall of Damnos - OKish 
Battle of the Fang - Good
The Purging of Kadillius - Awful
The Gildar Rift - Good
Legion of the Damned - Good
Architect of Fate - OKish
Wrath of Iron - OKish
Catechism of Hate - Good
The Siege of Castellax - Still reading it, so cant really comment.

Meh, could not be less interested in them coming out in hardcover format. Might pick up a few nice looking ones just to sit beside my copy of Catechism of Hate. But thats about it. In all honesty, the best thing to have come out of this series imo are the cover arts.


----------

